# Dogs on Norfolkline



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Hi
When booking a one way Dover - Dunkirk ferry (Norfolkline) through the CC, no mention seems to be made regarding dogs. Does this mean they go free (he says hopefully)


----------



## weldted (May 1, 2005)

*norfolk line dogs?*

High we used to use Norfolk line £15 per dog per crossing each way. now use P & O as they are cheaper!!


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Think that they add cost of dogs to the return trip?!! Be sure to mention that you have a furry friend or two (or three, in our case!)......


----------



## derek500 (Oct 31, 2005)

Dogs are free on Norfolkline for the Dover > France crossing. You do need to tell them beforehand that you're carrying a dog.


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for your replies
Confirmed with CC today, no charge on single outbound journey. but must let them know.
Not sure when we will return but will have to cough up I think £30 when we do


----------

